# Tax Mileage



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello all: Please for the past 5 years of Rideshare I have used Mileage expenses through H and R block…now it is calculating my expenses using gas, repairs and etc 

what could be the problem..,any body experiencing this..,
Thanks


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If you don't want it to use your gas, repairs, etc., don't enter those expenses, and just enter the number of miles you drove.


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Illini said:


> If you don't want it to use your gas, repairs, etc., don't enter those expenses, and just enter the number of miles you drove.


I did it and they do not calculate it


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

akwunomy said:


> I did it and they do not calculate it


They do.

You probably clicked the wrong tickmark. You need to tell it that you want to take the standard mileage deduction. You DO NOT want to itemize.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Are you using the correct version? I know TurboTax has several different versions. Perhaps you're not using the self-employed version?


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

why not try free tax software.com ? I hate hnr


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

BrainDead Driver said:


> why not try free tax software.com ? I hate hnr


Im not paying 100 to file . When i get it done for free


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Are you using the correct version? I know TurboTax has several different versions. Perhaps you're not using the self-employed version?


You don’t need the self- employed version; the deluxe version from TurboTax has everything you need. IDK about HRB, but I suspect similar marketing schemes are at play. $$


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> You don’t need the self- employed version; the deluxe version from TurboTax has everything you need. IDK about HRB, but I suspect similar marketing schemes are at play. $$


I don't think I need the deluxe version though. How much is the deluxe version?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> I don't think I need the deluxe version though. How much is the deluxe version?


Costco had it at $40 with a ($10 off sale), but I’m not sure if that’s still going on. It comes with a CD and a downloadable option. Check around, it is probably available for around $50 at discount and big box stores. You can do up to five returns with free e-filing for fed returns and $19.95 for e-filing state returns, or print the state to file free. Deluxe is sort of a misnomer, as there are two more expensive versions, Home and Business and Premium. But I checked mine to be sure, and the Schedules C and SE are included.


----------

